# Hunting squirrels yesterday with my dad I shot 3 my dad shot one.



## yeeyee outdoorsmen (Oct 17, 2020)

My dad said he was going to make squirrel stew with them.









Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I like mine fried along with some fried potatoes.


----------

